# What grinder to go with Rocket Giotto ≈ £350 used



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

So it looks like I've just bought myself a Rocket Giotto and now I'm looking for a grinder to go with it! Was looking at the eureka mignon but I don't think it's going to do the machine justice.

At the moment the budget is around £350 but definitely looking at a second hand. Obviously looking for something that's cracking for espresso rather than the filter end. All comments and suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Depends if you want on-demand or doser. Do you want to single dose? Least faff = on demand with a head of beans. Arguably best results, single dosing with a doser. (Cheaper too.) I think the convenience of an on demand out weighs the advantages of single dosing with a doser. YMMV! Ducks to don flame-proof jacket...


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Haha I think I'm following. I'll be using it for 2 coffees a day so I'm not going to be churning through a lot of beans


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mazzer Major, easily single dose through the doser.. Quite kitchen friendly without the hopper on.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

I need to figure out what the deal is with doses and all that. I've spent all my time looking into the machine I've completely overlooked the higher end grinders. Is the super jolly any good or is it really something in the realms if the major I'd need?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

A super jolly wouldn't be ridiculously outclassed by the machine, but as we all know, the better the grinder the better the results. I personally like the ease of an on demand with a hopper full of beans, having had a Mazzer Mini doser which was ok but too much faff for me. If you don't mind accommodating a major and dealing with doser faff I think you'd get great results.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

avoiding faff would definitely be ideal, I'm not good in the morning at the best of times


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

JackBlackmore said:


> avoiding faff would definitely be ideal, I'm not good in the morning at the best of times


Eureka Zenith 65e may be a good steer then? (I know you're eyeing my Ceado but rather you got the best grinder to suit you!)

£350 is possible for used 65e.


----------

